# Check out THIS "jet"



## RivRunR (Jul 30, 2012)

I think I may have seen it all now...look closely! 

https://tricities.craigslist.org/boa/3171178706.html


----------



## fender66 (Jul 30, 2012)

So do you have to license both the boat and the jet ski if you own this?


----------



## shallowminedid (Jul 30, 2012)

thats quite ghetto. not in a good way either. looks pretty half assed if u ask me. needs a foot of water to go? my 17 footer goes in inches


----------



## RivRunR (Jul 30, 2012)

I'd bet there's nothing right about it.


----------



## Gramps50 (Jul 30, 2012)

Picture the person going down the river in it, sitting on top of the jet ski.

I think if I was going to do that and had the talent to do it I would mount the motor in the boat and not the entire jet ski. There are instructions for doing it over on Youtube and that one looks Mickey Mouse too


----------



## PSG-1 (Jul 31, 2012)

fender66 said:


> So do you have to license both the boat and the jet ski if you own this?



Not sure about other states, but in SC, no. You fill out paperwork stating that the jet ski hull has been destroyed/disposed/scrapped, and send it to DNR. At that point, you only have to worry about the boat being registered.


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jul 31, 2012)

That's just _too_ hillbilly. 

What concerns me is that there is a person out there, that is proud enough of this abortion to actualy try to sell it.


----------



## RivRunR (Jul 31, 2012)

What concerns *me* is that someone will probably buy it, I'll see them running down the lake, and fall outta my boat laughing !


----------



## fender66 (Jul 31, 2012)

The best part is how it's B.A.S.S sanctioned. #-o


----------



## Gramps50 (Jul 31, 2012)

fender66 said:


> The best part is how it's B.A.S.S sanctioned. #-o



The boat or the jet ski? :?:


----------



## fender66 (Aug 1, 2012)

Gramps50 said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > The best part is how it's B.A.S.S sanctioned. #-o
> ...



Guess both. There's a B.A.S.S. sticker right there in the picture. That means they sanctioned it...right? :mrgreen:


----------



## PSG-1 (Aug 1, 2012)

This is just a guess, but I think it's safe to say, one sticker you WON'T see is an ABYC or NMMA approval. LOL


----------

